

Help create a resource for the best language-specific programming books. - Scared_Dev
http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/rhu12/lets_compile_a_list_of_the_best/

======
Scared_Dev
I know reddit isn't the best for this, but these posts get closed on
StackOverflow and I was hoping we could create a good list of the best books
for languages.

